# Chip carving



## Rich McNatt (Aug 28, 2011)

I want to start doing some chip carving, I know that there are some woods that are better than others but has any one tryed to do chip carving on say walunt, or other hard wood and how did it turn out? is there any tricks i should know befor i mes up a nice hard board?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm bumping this one Rich because I think it's interesting. I got a cheap set of carving chisels and gauges recently to toy with the idea but haven't done too much with it. 

I would expect hard tight grained woods to be a very good median as long as you have sharp tools. But I can't say that from experience. I played around with some cypress and found it was very soft making the fibers crimp a bit.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*chip carving.*

Its fun, easy, and the results are cool. I've been at it for years. Most woods are ok, but stay away for kinds that crack, splint, and brake out. Like red oak. To learn I would go with white pine, bass wood, butternut if can find it. Then move on to cheery , walnut etc. I just did some designs in cherry, they came out nice. Injoy!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnray said:


> Its fun, easy, and the results are cool. I've been at it for years. Most woods are ok, but stay away for kinds that crack, splint, and brake out. Like red oak. To learn I would go with white pine, bass wood, butternut if can find it. Then move on to cheery , walnut etc. I just did some designs in cherry, they came out nice. Injoy!


Pictures?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------

